# Why are my plants turning yellow?



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

A couple of my plants are starting to turn yellow. Is it too much light? The plants turning yellow are creeping fig,Selaginella, and Pilea 'Aluminum' . I have four 65k 24" t-12 grow lights on a timer for 12 ours a day. All other plants are doing well (ORCHIDS,BROMS LEMON BUTTON FERN, HOYA, RICCIA) Please help. Thanks Chris


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Are there frogs in the tank with the plants? If not, how long have the plants been in there? I had a similar issue and I made a weak fertilizer solution and applied directly to the base of the plants and within a few days everything started looking better and growing like crazy. My plants at that point had been in the viv for about 3 months with no frogs so they did not really have much of a food source. As far as lights, I have four 32 watt T8 bulbs in 6500K on also for 12 hours a day.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes there are 6 luecs in the tank. They have been in there about 3 months. What did you use for fertilizer. Thanks


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

You made a weak fertilizer solution? What did you use?


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I just used Miracle Grow. I made it at about 1/4 the normal strength. I know probably not the best to use but I did that about a month prior to adding my frog so any residue is long gone. Now that the frog is in there I am going to go to my local greenhouse and grab some organic stuff to make my own fertilizer. Worm casings and the like. Feeding directly to the plant base should also help from keeping the fertilizer from getting all over the place. Another "natural" option would be to use water from a FW fish tank. The stuff that gets siphoned from the gravel. Makes great plant fertilizer and as long as chemicals are not used in the fish tank I would think should be safe for frogs. That makes me wonder if aquarium plant fertilizer is frog safe since it is fish safe. I have some on hand I think left over from my FW tank days.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Plants can turn yellow due to iron or nitrogen defeciency. The iron defeciency can be due to an excess of heavy metals. Nitrogen can be added using special fertilizers. 

The yellowing could be due to a lot of other reasons, but these are just two that can still occur when you appear to be taking good care of the plants. Here is a great recourse for identifing common nutrient defeciencies in plants. Plant Physiology Online: Symptoms of Deficiency In Essential Minerals


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

so what can be added to help the plants?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

There are fertilizers that you can add, but if the plants are in with frogs then you will have to figure out something else.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

What about the rice water mixture for mosses? Has anyone tried that with other plants?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I have never personally tried it, but I was under the impression that it just stimulated growth, not aid in healing?


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Yellow plants can also be from water saturated substrate....see if you can draw down your water level and see what happens. 

With frogs in the tank I would steer clear from fertilizer.


----------

